# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 2.6.5 MTK Pattern Unlock - Cdma Bug Solved - New MTK Andoroid & Much More.

## mohamed73

What's New ?  *Solved CDMA Module* *World's 1st Added "Root" function in "Android Tool" menu for MTK6592 android phones(by USB flash).**World's 1st Added "Unlock" function in the "One Key Root" menu for MTK android phones.( Remove Pattern lock ) ( tested on all other boxes they all of them are Failed !! )**Added "new flash support" for SPD android phones.**World's 1st Added "new flash Support" for* *MTK**6577 android phones.( tested on all other boxes they all of them are Failed !! )**World's 1st Added "new flash support" for MTK6583 android phones.( tested on all other boxes they all of them are Failed !! )* *Add "new phone modes" for "Adb Root" function.* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

